# Noob's Query (PC Case)



## Revolution (May 4, 2008)

Please help me to buy a pc case for my brother.
Budget 3.5K max.
I just wanted to know that the following  cases  are  available  in Kolkata or not ?
If yes,then where can I get those cases(shop name or address) and how much gonna cost ?
Which would be the better case ?

1.Coolermaster Centurion 5

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/Centurion5.jpg

2.NZXT Alpha

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/NZXTAlpha.jpg


3.Coolermaster Elite 334

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/Elite334.jpg


4.Coolermaster Elite332

*i171.photobucket.com/albums/u307/HolyRipper/Hardware/Elite332.jpg




Thank You.....


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2008)

For Cooler Master Products Try This  - It's the cooler Master Direct Distributor :

Classic Computers 
 Product(s): Cooler,Chassis,Power Supply 
 TEL: +91-33-22104124 
 Mobile Phone: +91-9831181658 
 FAX: +91-33-22313726 
 EMail: classiccomp@eth.net;sharaf.ip@gmail.com 
 Address: 24 Netaji Subhas Road, 3rd Floor ,Calcutta - 700001 INDIA

I was quoted Rs. 2100 for Elite 330 Model - 450 odd bucks more than delhi :!


----------



## monkey (May 5, 2008)

2,100/- is high considering online shops like yantraonline.in quotes it for 2,050/- inclusive of shipping!!

Try to negotiate...


----------



## ajayashish (May 5, 2008)

Cooler master can be arranged by Vedant Computers in Chandni... i got a quote of around 2500 for CM332... i dont remember the exact figure...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 5, 2008)

If you can spend around 4.2k then get coolermaster CM690. More spacious and better airflow than of that you have mentioned.


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

can anyone tell me what the main difference between CM 830 evo and CM 832 is??

Also apart from the colour, what other difference does Cm 830 Nvidia edition have over 830 evo??

thanks.


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

@ confused cm 830nvidia edition is probably one of the best cabinet and lots of space.you can add up many fans to cool down unless you overclock.have a look at my cabinet.you can figure out yourself.
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/DSC00552.jpg
*i11.photobucket.com/albums/a168/jassim_arabi/DSC00540.jpg


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

^^i have more or less decided with CM 832.
but prices are 832<830evo<<830nvidia.

so i wanted to know what the differences are b/n them.

also i simply love the black colour (very striking) of 832.
so unless there is some other difference b/n 832 & 830 nvidia, i can save about 1000 bucks.


----------



## ajayashish (May 6, 2008)

^^^ what is the cost of the cabby


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

^^13k-14k


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 6, 2008)

Stacker 830 costs around 13.5k here in kolkata.


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

@confused the current price of cm stacker 830nvidia edition i bought for Rs15500/- in november 2007 .i dont know what could be difference between 832 and 830 nvidia edition.dont know wat could be the price of 832.


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

*www.yantraonline.in/Product.asp?CatId=25

this page has all the prices.
(doesnt mean i am buying from them)


----------



## ancientrites (May 6, 2008)

bro..all the best i hope you make a right choice for the right price at the right time.


----------



## confused (May 6, 2008)

^^right


----------



## Revolution (May 6, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for their comments.



ajayashish said:


> Cooler master can be arranged by Vedant Computers in Chandni... i got a quote of around 2500 for CM332... i dont remember the exact figure...


Can anyone tell me the address of Vedant ?


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2008)

Probably, 16 G. C. Avenue


----------



## Revolution (May 8, 2008)

topgear said:


> Probably, 16 G. C. Avenue


Is that near *Exide Showroom* ???.....


----------



## ajayashish (May 8, 2008)

It is near... HDFC bank in Chandni


----------



## Revolution (May 10, 2008)

ajayashish said:


> It is near... HDFC bank in Chandni


Thanks.....


----------



## Revolution (May 10, 2008)

Lol,I'm not able to buy from online.....

Anyone selling NZXT cases in Kolkata ???


----------



## ajayashish (May 10, 2008)

I dont that that brand is available in Kolkata... get urself a CM cabinet


----------



## john_the_ultimate (May 10, 2008)

NZXT is not available i kolkata. Most probably you'll have to buy online. From here *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=6&Itemid=28


----------

